# Silver Spoon, Sunny Day, Ponce = Lots of fish!



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went down to the Ponce jetty today for a lunchbreak of fishing. Caught a handful of nice FAT blues. One of the Blues was 8-lbs and sent my drag screaming! Not wanting to lose him on the rocks, I tightened the drag down before trying to bring him to shore. It helped that I have 30-lb PowerPro (instead of 10-lb PP) this time =) 

Also caught my first ladyfish. Those lady's are all over the jetty right now. The water was clear enough to watch them follow my large silver spoon through the turquoise water and they almost look like eels or snakes the way they swim when they are going to attack your lure. Saw a ton of them in the water. Also caught a small Spanish Mack about 10" so I didn't even bother getting a picture of him because I wanted to get him back in the water quickly. 

When the water is as clear as it was today, nothing beats a nice silver spoon for fishing off the jetty here in Ponce. 2 other guys were down there fishing with me and they were using live bait. They caught one 11" mango and a 5" toadfish. I bet they were wishing they had a silver a spoon to tie on by the time I left.


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

I love your Jetty reports, they keep me going. 

I wish I lived close enough to the water to be able to do that.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Man!!! The only thing better than readin' it is being there =) How often do you get out to fish the jetty?


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Thanks Man!!! The only thing better than readin' it is being there =) How often do you get out to fish the jetty?


Been a couple of times, I live in Ocala, so it's a good jaunt to get to the jetties. 

Was in Daytona this weekend, but couldn't break away from the family to do any fishing.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I talked fished with a guy down there from Ocala a couple of times. He was from Indiana and retired and moved down to Ocala. Was that you?


----------



## mojogator (Apr 18, 2005)

Not me, I got a little over 20 years to go before I retire. Course, if I win the lottery, it will be sooner. Next time I go, I'll let you know, we can meet up and you can show me how to catch all those blues!!!!! 

I'm a teacher and am about to get the whole summer off!!!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Silver Spoons," Never leave home without 'em"


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Reelbehind said:


> Silver Spoons," Never leave home without 'em"


Roger that!

I'm headed up that way on vacation in June. The game plan is to leave Orlando squirrely-early and get to either St. Augie pier or Ponce at first light. This would be on a Sunday so I want to get established before it gets too crowded.
Which place do you suggest? 
(or fish both?)


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going to have to make a trip down there next weekend if I can get away. The water here is still around 70 and very brackish on the beach from all the rain. I actually saw a spotted gar swimming through the surf the other day, that just shows you how low the salinity is right now. :--|


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Added some Jack Crevalle on a Rat-L-Trap to the mix today at lunch:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish KodiakZach! Some real nice blues there.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

THANKS! I also went down to the Halifax marina today and fished off a dock down there. Had LARGE jacks chasing my spoon and rat-L-trap all the way back to the dock, but only one bothered to take a bite. My buddy ended up reeling in his rat-L-trap and when he was getting ready to take the lure out of the water, an approx. 40-lb Jack (about 4-5ft) shot out from under the dock to bite it, saw us, and bolted! My buddy caught 5 jacks down there yesterday, but for whatever reason they were only chasing the lures but not biting today.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Jacks may not taste good on the table but they are real fun on some lite tackle. I have had the same thing happen with a bunch of cudas. Seems to me they get interested but won't bite because that is not what they are after(like a nice spanish mack). Keep em coming and tightlines!


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

*What type and size spoon you using?*

3 1/2" too big or just right?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Just right, normally pay more attention to weight than anything. I throw the 1oz.


----------

